

Internet’s Sad Legacy: No More Secrets - danso
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/15/disruptions-internets-sad-legacy-no-more-secrets/?_r=0

======
anigbrowl
_Whisper’s privacy page says the company owns the intellectual property, both
images and text, that people post; Whisper reserves the right to sell that
stuff to third parties._

This is absolutely not true. From the TOS:

 _For clarity, you retain all of your ownership rights in your WhisperText
Content. However, by submitting User Content to WhisperText, you hereby grant
WhisperText a worldwide, non-exclusive, royalty-free, sublicenseable and
transferable license to use, reproduce, distribute, prepare derivative works
of, display, and perform the User Content in connection with the Service and
WhisperText’s (and its successors’ and affiliates’) business, including
without limitation for promoting and redistributing part or all of the Service
(and derivative works thereof) in any media formats and through any media
channels. You also hereby grant each user of the Service a non-exclusive
license to access your User Content through the Service, and to use,
reproduce, distribute, display and perform such User Content as permitted
through the functionality of the Service and under these Terms. The above
licenses granted by you in User Content you submit to the Service terminate
within a commercially reasonable time after you remove or delete your User
Content from the Service. You understand and agree, however, that WhisperText
may retain, but not display, distribute, or perform, server copies of your
User Content that have been removed or deleted. The above licenses granted by
you in user comments you submit are perpetual and irrevocable._

I have no connection with WhisperText, I was just interested by the
legalimplications of such a policy, but decided to double-check the accuracy
of the blog summary first.

